# Advice on location, Andalucia,maybe Lannzarote



## Gouldie445 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to forum and want to get some advice from you guys and girls on location ideas as I plan to buy in the Andalusia region within the next 12 months. I dont want to be lazy, I just thought it would be good to get everyones perspective while I do my own research..after all you guys are in the best place to advise!

I am 49 years old, and after witnessing the steady decline of the UK first hand as a copper in the Met I just want out! I am also a huge lover of Mediterranean plants and my Wife and I enjoy the Spanish culture, exploring the countryside and towns, food and of course the weather. I plan to move full time when I eventually retire ( anytime between 5 and 10 years thanks to Mrs May's pension reforms ) but in the mean time I would use the property as a holiday home for ourselves, friends and family ( including two grown up kids). Due to inheritence and savings my budget is likely to be approx £250k, and for that money we hope to buy a 2-3 bed villa with pool and good sized garden ( essential! ). I am keen for inland, mountainous views but my Wife wants the coast to be accessible. We also want to be within walking distance of a reasonable variety of town amenitities. We also fully intend to learn some basic Spanish for starters. 

My main point is that we are both very keen to locate to an area with mild / warm Winters alongside hot Summers. I appreciate that Andalucia regions can fluctuate greatly with temperature and climate hence the request for advice. 

Having originally focused on Lanzarote wehave now looked more closely at Andalucia. I have looked at areas near to Almeria, Albox and Arboreas. My Wife is keen on the Malaga region! Obviously we plan to spend time next year visiting and viewing but the area is huge and we would both massively appreciate any advice considering our requirements. Its been my dream for 10 years and I want to make the right basic desicions.

Any thoughts peeps??


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum

I'm sure those that live in Andalucía will be along soon to advise


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Winters are mild where I am (inland Cadiz province). The wildlife and scenery are amazing, prices are very reasonable and the fabulous beaches of the Costa de La Luz less than an hour away.

Winter rainfall can be quite high but without it you wouldn't have the beautiful display of wildflowers in the spring.

Check it out.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I recommend you take in the area around Carboneras, Mojacar Playa, Garrucha, Vera. Costa Almeria has the driest and warmest temps of mainland Spain. Furthermore, property is cheaper than CdS. Most of the expats in the areas suggested by me have moved there from other regions of Spain. I live in Mojacar Playa so my opinion would be biased.

Before you buy, I suggest you visit in the off season for at least 4 weeks where you will know if the area is for you or not.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> I recommend you take in the area around Carboneras, Mojacar Playa, Garrucha, Vera. Costa Almeria has the driest and warmest temps of mainland Spain. Furthermore, property is cheaper than CdS. Most of the expats in the areas suggested by me have moved there from other regions of Spain. I live in Mojacar Playa so my opinion would be biased.
> 
> Before you buy, I suggest you visit in the off season for at least 4 weeks where you will know if the area is for you or not.


Nice to see you back. I was wondering where you were


----------



## hwmartin (Jun 22, 2015)

My (biased) vote is for inland Axarquia (East of Malaga). Stunning mountains, valleys & lakes. 45 minutes from Malaga airport, 30 minutes from coast (Torre Del Mar). Check out Absolute Axarquia


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

_my budget is likely to be approx £250k, and for that money we hope to buy a 2-3 bed villa with pool and good sized garden ( essential! ). _

Gouldie I retired from the Job when I was 48, 29 years ago and have lived in a coastal town on CDS for the past 15 years. I had a couple of homes in the general area for 14 years before that. My last sale was a villa which would seem to conform to what you describe. I sold that then for 360,000 euro, and even with the drop in prices and the increases since I sold that property it is probably still worth at least what I sold it for.

I now have a two bed penthouse 400 metres from the beach, which I have just had valued at 300,000 for a quick sale. 

I think you would be very lucky to find what you want for the price you want.

Before you get your hopes up too much I would suggest you go to the area you might like and take a realistic look,

Cheers John


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i would suggest that over the next 3 or 4 years you take 2 holiday per year in coastal and inland areas , look in to price and what you get for the money with local estate agents. you have in my opinion consider the proximity to the nearest airport as not all airlines fly in the middle of the day. remember the bigger the property the bigger the running costs when you are retired , swimming pools can be expensive to run and maintain.


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

I moved to Chiclana in March this year from Silver Coast Portugal. Bad move. I am selling up.
I recommend that you rent first. Had I done so, I would not have made the purchase.
Various reasons why I do not like it here.
Also, the cost of purchasing is quite high. You pay the agents fees, the tax/impost, plus the Notary fee. So that a house worth, say, 135K Euros can turn into 150K Euros overnight. 
On a different note, I had a holiday in Roquetas, Almeria about a year ago. The area along the "front" looks nice and the beach looks nice too, but about 4 streets back from the main tourist area and you might be thinking you are somewhere in North Africa.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Mrpg for the Welcome Back. I took more than a year away from this forum to concentrate on getting on with the rest of my retirement which means spending more time in Spain and having some more time to discover what I do not know of Ireland.


----------



## Gouldie445 (Sep 17, 2017)

Cheers for the advice everyone.Much thinking and many visits to come before I take the plunge I guess, but I am totally committed to making the move. Once again thanks to all. John,you are a lucky man! Jobs totally ******* nowdays!!


----------

